

Schadenfreude - znowi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schadenfreude

======
bdfh42
I use this word as a literary "indicator". If I run into it in a novel or
while reading a web post I know that this is the moment to stop reading. The
couple of times I have pressed on, I have always regretted doing so.

No idea what it means - but it sounds Germanic.

